# Your Personal Experience With Ally Protection Plan



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In for a penny: in for a pound. 
@Eddy Cruze @Robby


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In the past I was involved with administration of the program (when it was called GMPP.....same coverages though) and, even though a semi retired wrench, I have the program on my daily's.

There is no program that will cover reconditioning and, since you are uncovering what may be poorly executed prior services, you are inadvertently asking for reconditioning, regarding the brake question.

The steering thing, if the car was in the vin range, would be covered for reprogramming or replacement.
In your case, there may be a problem with the power rack but the dealer is likely going to have to reproduce the concern.
Specifics will be needed, such as 'only on highway, above 60mph, within five minutes there seems to me no assist, then over assist'......something the dealer can maybe reproduce on a road test that they can report to Ally as why a correction (repair) is required.
The rack is a covered repair.......you might have to try another dealer that is more willing to investigate as well.

Major Guard essentially covers the vast majority of component failures and the 'What is NOT Covered' list is in your contract that was mailed or handed to you.
The folks on the phone are fairly knowledgeable but they cannot give for sure type answers without a labor operation number. The number will tell them if a repair is covered.

You mentioned a strut.......struts are covered for leakage or loss of rebound control. That means, if the oil seal fails (leakage) or a deflected disc breaks (loss of rebound control.....noise) the part and labor are covered......notice I did not say BOTH......replacement of the other strut, with no failure, is considered reconditioning.
However, since a alignment is included in the single covered strut replacement, a owner planning on keeping the car, may decide to do the other strut at their expense and take advantage of only paying for one strut and reduced alignment expense........this, if the plan is getting close to expiration.

Keep in mind, a service contract is the same as health insurance.......you are betting you will need it and hoping you won't.......the carrier is betting you won't need it, hoping you won't, but planning on paying if you do.

For now, I advise getting your brakes properly assembled (used car itis) and see if you can help the dealer, with good information, resolve the steering concern.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The coverage is quite complete. Below are the only exclusions I'm aware of. A good dealer, preferably the one who sold you the contract should assist you with no problems. I believe you can even obtain service 'out of Network' as well.



Batteries and battery covers (including 
electric/hybrid vehicle battery packs)
Body parts, panels and rails
Brake drums
Brake pads / linings and brake shoes / rotors
Bright metal
Bumpers
Carpet and upholstery
Chassis frame
Convertible and vinyl tops
Correction of air and water leaks, wind 
noise, odors, squeaks or rattles.
Cross members
Drive belts
Electric/hybrid vehicle charging units and charge cords
Engine coolant
Engine tune-up
Exhaust component and catalytic converter
Filters
Fluids
Glass
Heater and vacuum hoses
Hinges



Lamp assemblies and capsules
Lenses
Light bulbs
Lubricants
Manual clutch disc
Moldings
Paint
Radiator hoses
Recharging the air conditioner
Rust damage
Sealed beams
Sheet metal
Shock absorbers
Solar panels
Spark / glow plugs and wires
Tires
Trim
Weather-strips
Wheels


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I wasnt looking for a breakdown of what is or isn't covered, I've been on there site several times and read the other threads where it was explained. 
I was hoping for just YOUR personal story of if you used it, if you have it but haven't used it, did you try and use it and it wasnt covered, how it went, what had to be done, etc.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

BlakeCary said:


> I wasnt looking for a breakdown of what is or isn't covered, I've been on there site several times and read the other threads where it was explained.
> I was hoping for just YOUR personal story of if you used it, if you have it but haven't used it, did you try and use it and it wasnt covered, how it went, what had to be done, etc.


I'm newer to GM products but not new to Vehicle Service Contracts, submitting thousands of dollars in claims on both a Hyundai & Dodge. My Major Guard coverage just kicked in and I haven't had any mechanical breakdowns yet. Ally is a trusted name, although I had them as a Bank and they were terrible. Ally severed connections with GM, no longer the 'preferred' warranty. Many of us purchased the GMPP Major Guard sold by Ally pre 2017 and administered by MIC. From the 4 star Ally VSC rating and way I've been treated at my G.M. Dealer, I have no reason not to expect continued great service and at a Zero $ deductible at least through 2021 when I buy another car, if I'm still here?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BlakeCary said:


> I wasnt looking for a breakdown of what is or isn't covered, I've been on there site several times and read the other threads where it was explained.
> I was hoping for just YOUR personal story of if you used it, if you have it but haven't used it, did you try and use it and it wasnt covered, how it went, what had to be done, etc.


Fair enough........I have been buying GMPP (now Ally) for each of my cars since 1989......I think wifes newest 2017 Chev is #15.
Nothing but good experience for her and I, HOWEVER.......bad experiences occur when the dealer does not have the training to execute the plan as designed.
This is the #1 reason service contracts get a bad name.

Two most expensive claims.....1989 Chevrolet Corsica required complete engine replacement........no issues from a expense standpoint.
2008 Chevrolet Malibu......trans failed and took out the TCM with it.....again, no issues from a cost standpoint (in the five grand range once the ink was dry).

Lots of little this and thats over the years.....like any machine, all covered.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’ve had GMPP on every car I’ve owned. So that’s over 30 years with the full list in my signature below. I always went with the longest term available. 

I’ve never had a catastrophic failure to date. I’ve lost money on some cars - but made it back on others. So overall, I’d say that I broke even. 

But to Robby’s point, and in that 30+ years of automobile ownership, I’ve probably spent $35K on auto insurance and claimed maybe $5K.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

The engine and trans claims are 100k Powertrain not Ally though? 

What "little of this and that" are you talking about that was covered under Ally?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've used it twice in 30+ years and both times the dealership handled everything and all I had to do was pay my deductible.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BlakeCary said:


> The engine and trans claims are 100k Powertrain not Ally though?
> 
> What "little of this and that" are you talking about that was covered under Ally?


Neither of the cars I mentioned had (no such thing yet) 100k powertrain warranty.....so, these would have been on my dime (a lot more dimes than I paid for the warranty).

These days we have four hundred dollar steering racks, eight hundred dollar radios, two hundred dollar power windows and labor rates well in excess of one hundred dollars.......If you have lousy luck and have a couple claims you find yourself at even money in no time.

Rob


----------



## Shanejones19702 (Aug 27, 2020)

BlakeCary said:


> So Jan 2017 I got the Ally Major Guard 72/72 $100 deductible coverage when I bought my 14 Cruze with 32k on her. Coverage is good till 01/2023 or 104,000. My steering seemed to be stiff, lock type feel after driving for a while on the highway. I saw a service bulletin for this so I went into dealer. Nope, my car didnt fall under the "free fix". I asked if my Ally Plan would cover it, Nope.
> My brake pads are flopping around in the bracket making a clunking sound after several pad/hardware swaps, called dealer to see if caliper and bracket are covered, Nope.
> I looked online to see what IS covered and I see that a lot of stuff is like Struts, Springs, Tie Rods and all sorts of things. I call up Ally and asked IF they were covered and for everything I asked about he said "NOPE, not for normal wear, has to be catastrophic failure". After several questions about coverage I finally had enough and I asked how to cancel, they said they can do it on the phone and said I would only get back like $840 of my $2k I paid for even though I have only had the coverage for a year.
> 
> ...


First of all, I sell those Ally warranties all day long every day. They do not cover the wear & tear items that you mentioned. If you had a strut that was leaking it would cover it. You mentioned brake pads it does not cover brake pads. If you have a genuine mechanical breakdown that is not wear & tear it will cover it. Always buy it!


----------



## Shanejones19702 (Aug 27, 2020)

First of all, I sell those Ally warranties all day long every day. They do not cover the wear & tear items that you mentioned. If you had a strut that was leaking it would cover it. You mentioned brake pads it does not cover brake pads. If you have a genuine mechanical breakdown that is not wear & tear it will cover it. Always buy it!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I see cars with Ally coverage everyday. There's literally thousands of dollars of claims paid out at my shop monthly.

Leaking shocks/struts, failed heater cores/evap cores, HVAC actuators, horns, control arms, tie rods, engines, transmissions, etc..etc... The key thing is an item needs to be failed. And that's up to the service center to convey to Ally, or an inspector for big dollar claims, to document


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm curious as to why struts would be replaced and not brakes.

They're both wear and tear items.


----------

